# Heavy Duty Shelf



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a shelf to put 2x20 gallons tank in my basement. While doing some research, 
I came across this from canadian tire (http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...0680314 Kis+Resin+Shelving+Unit.jsp?locale=en) 
Do you guys think it will be fine? and where do you guys buy your fish room shelves?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I knew someone who had a 30 breeder on one of those shelves without bowing. Don't know if they're rated to hold 2x20gs full, but they're fine for holding tanks for the most part.

There was an ad just recently in the classifieds for custom metal stands - I think it was Crawdaddy that posted the ad:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15471&highlight=custom


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

its rated to hold 500lbs each shelf. Not sure if it means the whole thing or each shelf level.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Each shelf holds a fully loaded 30g tank. We have two sets of these at homes. Instead of having 5 shelves up, we split them up to have two banks of two shelves since a 30 gallon tank is high and it's a tight fit. No bowing of the board either for a year now. High recommendation on my end.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

OP,

Better check the box as the Can.T sometimes don't pot the right or accurate info. Make sure on the box it says 500lbs PER SHELF. That 500lb rating is based on UDL, Uniform Distributed Load (edge to edge). I spoke with a warehouse shelving company that deals with industrial heavy duty shelving and they said IIRC for an apllication like that a "L" brace on each of the corners will give you IIRC 50-100lbs more strength per L brace so 200-400lbs extra security total. 

I would always play it safe with those shelves and load it 50-60% of it's max capacity rating PER SHELF. I admit if you loaded it to max 500lbs to the scale and another tremmer came by I'd be worried about the joints failing. ;


----------

